# Amboyna Burl Triton



## Lenny (Aug 17, 2011)

I made this today .... Amboyna Burl on Triton Components.
A rollerball but it will easily convert to a fountain. 
To bad they don't sell components that include each option. 
That'll NEVER happen! :biggrin::wink:

Comments and critiques welcome.
Thanks for looking!


----------



## S.A.Mappin (Aug 17, 2011)

Very nice Lenny... you're pen is making me reconsider buying some of these pen kits.  It definitely looks nice with that choice of wood.


----------



## boxerman (Aug 17, 2011)

Very sharp looking pen.


----------



## Lenny (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks! It's very hard to make a bad pen when using Amboyna .... it's such a nice wood!


----------



## renowb (Aug 18, 2011)

That's a beauty Lenny. I love Amboyna Burl. Was it solid? Sometimes I get amboyna and have to fill in some gaps. But I just throw in some shavings and ca to fix.


----------



## Lenny (Aug 18, 2011)

renowb said:


> That's a beauty Lenny. I love Amboyna Burl. Was it solid? Sometimes I get amboyna and have to fill in some gaps. But I just throw in some shavings and ca to fix.


 
Thanks Bill !.... yes it was pretty solid ... nothing that ca wouldn't fill.


----------



## Woodlvr (Aug 18, 2011)

Beautiful pen Lenny. I have some of this wood and I forgot how nice of a pen that it can make, in the right hands anyway like yours. I have contemplated that kit also may have to try a few.


----------



## Lenny (Aug 18, 2011)

Woodlvr said:


> Beautiful pen Lenny. I have some of this wood and I forgot how nice of a pen that it can make, in the right hands anyway like yours. I have contemplated that kit also may have to try a few.


 
Thanks Mike, ... the Triton is a nice kit for the money. I wasn't sure how the Amboyna would go with the chrome (wondered if the Gold would be better) but ultimately decided to go with the one I had on hand! :biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 18, 2011)

Great Pen, Lenny!!

Personally, I prefer the chrome version, mostly because I KNOW it will wear well.   Also, if you use gold, it kinda looks like you were trying to match the color of the wood---which just "ain't gonna happen".

Certainly WOULD make a nice fountain pen, too!!
Oh, well, we can dream!!!


----------



## Lenny (Aug 18, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> Oh, well, we can dream!!!


 
Too bad we don't "know somebody"!

Someone who could "Getterdone"!:biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 18, 2011)

That's a very sharp looking pen Lenny. That Amboyna is pretty wood. Great photos too.


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Beautiful pen, Lenny!

As far as components, order 20, 50, 100, etc(however many you sell to make the pricing attractive in ROLLERBALLS). At the same time, order 3, 5, or 10 fountains (again, dependent on what you sell). Every vendor has mix and match, so you get the "few" fountains at the same discount.

MAKE EVERY PEN AS A FOUNTAIN! Some things need to happen with a fountain that don't really mater with RBs.

Make sure that the cap posts "in line" for fountain use. Also, make sure that the grain aligns when turning "up the nib" when capping.

THEN, make it into a roller ball, because "nib" alignment means nothing. You get the spring when making roller balls. 

If yo follow the above mentioned instructions, the nib will always "line up" (top and bottom , with postables)/

If you later convert to FP. With Jrs, et al, it is a matter of using a dental pick to remove the back spring and changing the front section (while the customer waits- 15 seconds with me).

After a while, you will know how many FPs you should order per 100 rollerballs.


----------



## johncrane (Aug 18, 2011)

Great looking pen Lenny!


----------



## simomatra (Aug 18, 2011)

Well matched kit, blank and excellent form fit and finish, its a beauty Lenny


----------



## PR_Princess (Aug 18, 2011)

Super looking pen Lenny!!! I really like the way the amboyna looks on that kit too. Bet it doesn't stick around very long!


----------



## Lenny (Aug 18, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> Beautiful pen, Lenny!
> 
> As far as components, order 20, 50, 100, etc(however many you sell to make the pricing attractive in ROLLERBALLS). At the same time, order 3, 5, or 10 fountains (again, dependent on what you sell). Every vendor has mix and match, so you get the "few" fountains at the same discount.
> 
> ...


 
I do follow you on the "making it as a fountain pen" .... I was thinking that as I assembled this one.  In fact I ordered more last night so I would have a fountain pen to use next time. Where you lost me was when you started taking in double and triple digits :biggrin: ... wish my sales allowed me to think in those terms! :frown::wink:

Thanks!


----------



## Lenny (Aug 18, 2011)

Chuck, John, Sam and Dawn .... Thanks for your kind comments and for taking the time to look!


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Lenny!
You ain't EVER gonna make a thousand dollars, betting a nickle at the time!

Go ahead and make you a 500 piece JR. order? You'll be surprised HOW MUCH BETTER SALESMAN RHIS WILL MAKE YOU!!!! Especially when SWMBO sees the bill


----------



## ohiococonut (Aug 18, 2011)

Very nice. Amboyna is beautiful wood and depending on what you're making it can be tricky as I recently found out.


----------



## rizaydog (Aug 19, 2011)

Very classy Lenny.  Nice job.


----------



## Lenny (Aug 19, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> Lenny!
> You ain't EVER gonna make a thousand dollars, betting a nickle at the time!
> 
> Go ahead and make you a 500 piece JR. order? You'll be surprised HOW MUCH BETTER SALESMAN RHIS WILL MAKE YOU!!!! Especially when SWMBO sees the bill


 
Andy, you have CONVINCED me !!! ..... there's just one more thing I need to know before completing the order ..... what's your paypal password? :biggrin:


----------



## Woodlvr (Aug 19, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## Brooks803 (Aug 20, 2011)

Looks great Lenny! Clean lines and perfect finish! Taking a break from the PR eh? We all have to at some point


----------



## Lenny (Aug 20, 2011)

Brooks803 said:


> Looks great Lenny! Clean lines and perfect finish! Taking a break from the PR eh? We all have to at some point


 
Yeah, I was looking over what I wanted to put in a display for an Art Show this weekend and realized I needed more wood! :biggrin:


----------

